# GAF Cobra Ridge Venting and Wasps



## CommonMan (Oct 4, 2007)

Anybody else seeing this? GAF says it is a maintenance issue. Needless to say the homeowner is not happy. Yellowjackets made nests (over a dozen) right in the vents - they simply go right through the little "plastic lines". GAF technical says this shouldn't be happening and that current product is better than the 3 year old one. I can't see any difference. GAFs indifference does not encourage me to recommend them. Frankly, I'm shocked at their attitude, particularly given today's law suit happy mentallity and killer bees (have they migrated to where cobra vent is recommended yet?) - think of the liability issues...


----------



## thom (Nov 3, 2006)

Killer bees (a derivation of the European honey bee) are much different than yellow jackets (a wasp) and live in different housing. Honey bees will set up house in locations where they can get through an opening and into a space that allows them to construct their wax hives. They won't take up residence in the openings.


----------



## Bill (Mar 30, 2006)

I always seen ridge vents with a mesh on the underside, so how can they be getting in then??


----------



## SUPREME ROOFS (Oct 4, 2007)

I've seen this happen with regular Cobra Ridge Vents but you did'nt specify which one you used.I believe they have five or six different types.


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 8, 2003)

I see it in all sorts of ridge vents, mushroom vents, and all static vents, on all sorts of roofs. I don't hold it against GAF. Wasps have an affinity for roofing for some reason. We buy bee killer by the case.

All they need is a 1/8" gap, and they are in.


----------



## CommonMan (Oct 4, 2007)

*Reply:*

Glad the killer bees won't nest in anyone's roof vent. I should have specified the vent type: Cobra Ridged Venting (comes in 4' segments) hard plastic - with inner baffle. The yellow jackets don't get past the inner baffle, but just nest in the air space between the plastic louvers and the baffle. Perhaps glueing a finer than 1/8" mesh over the louvers will keep them out? Downside is it will slightly cut down ventilation and no doubt be an excuse for GAF to void the warranty - I'll suggest to the homeowner as other alternatives are rather pricey.


----------

